# Shower tile adhesive issues



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Thinset is the only adhesive I ever use in a shower. Never any premixed adhesive, never a latex adhesive. It is portland cement, and once set up, waterproof.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bill has the answer--Modified thinset--you will need to put in a temporary ledger board when you start 
--thinset will let the tiles slide down---

Always use a drill and mixer blade to mix it---you want a smooth lump free mix-- 

Good luck--have fun--Mike--


----------

